# Remove a dent in my ss dishwasher



## Unity home owne (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how to do this. I have a brand new dishwasher, two drawer, and there is a very small dent in the top drawer. How can I get this out? thanks so much.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Unity home owne said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to do this. I have a brand new dishwasher, two drawer, and there is a very small dent in the top drawer. How can I get this out? thanks so much.


 If the washer functions OK with the dent, I would leave it alone! Amateur repairs of this nature usually result in more damage!

There are tools designed for auto body repairs that are available. One of these is called a 'dolly'! Its a small anvil like steel block! Its held on one side of the dent, while the other side is hammered with a special hammer!
If you go to an autobody shop, perhaps they would be kind enough to show you one. And maybe even show you how its used!


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

If it is brand new, did it come this way? If it did return it. 
If you did it on the install you may be able to purchase a new "skin" for it. Contact the manufacture, they may be able to tell you what is available.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dent wizard, auto repair guy. If it has a sharp crease then you're out of luck.
If you find a warranty related flaw elsewhere in the panel you might get a freebie


----------



## pnutzhome (Mar 18, 2009)

You may be able to tap it out or you might try using a larg 'c clamp' and pressing it out flush that might work. use some cardboard etc on the metal so you don't gouge it but like chemist said if it is creased badly that means the metal has gotten stretched out and will be hard to restore


----------

